# A Duck question!



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all, could someone please help.
I have a large natural pond in a secluded part of my garden, I have fed everything here for 2 years now...pheasants, mallards (all year) wild birds of all flavours!..this year we have about 6 mallards coming and going, but one pair in particular were desperately looking for a nest site, because we have local foxes coming and going, rather than discourage the pair, my husband built a floating duck house and weighted it so that it floats in the middle of the pond. Within two days they were in! She has now been sitting eggs for about 3 weeks, I have been reading on the internet and I reckon I have about another week, that's if they hatch ok. My question is, when the ducklings hatch, I know they are unable to fly for 8 weeks, will they 'live' in the duck house (it can probably house 4-6 fully grown ducks at a squeeze) or should we make another duck house overhanging the pond...so they can get in from the water but the fox can't get in from the land...my garden is walled, so they can't wander, but like I said the fox can get in...any help will be fantastic, 
Jayne


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Once the lil ones hatch they will go out on the water with the parents, come on land to graze a few times a day too. They wont go back to the nest, since ducks wont return to their nesting sites with the ducklings, they might roost on the edge of the platform to doze or preen but they will spend their nights and most of their day on the water with mom and dad.

FF4E


----------

